# WTB: Someone to mod a 1st gen KL3



## Hammer Train (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi, I've just bought a KL3 and would like to get a new emitter (Warm MCE or P7) / driver ( very high high, everyday medium & mega-low low levels if possible) / reflector (McR?) in there. Does anyone currently mod KL3's?

Thanks...


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 17, 2009)

peterthomson said:


> Hi, I've just bought a KL3 and would like to get a new emitter (Warm MCE or P7) / driver ( very high high, everyday medium & mega-low low levels if possible) / reflector (McR?) in there. Does anyone currently mod KL3's?
> 
> Thanks...




Peter, PM sent.


----------

